# Friday... Watchyagot?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

For me its a new arrival... A nice Sinn EZM3 which today i have on vintage Isofrane.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This for a day


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Regards

Colin


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PRS17.....










Cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Right now, this one...










Tomorrow (also friday :wink2: ) I'm going to try wearing this... :blush2:










I love the looks but I can't stop thinking it's too big and too bold for me... let's see how it goes...


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

HAGWE


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Going to the divisional office for a meeting today :thumbsdown:, hopefully won't take all day :lookaround:?

So wearing something I wouldn't dream of wearing to work, B42 Pilot Professional, now on a Fortis black leather strap:-










Have a good one people







.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Tag Heuer Autavia today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

SMP for me today.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Pan 111 today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The Pro today I think....


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

going with this little number today










HAGWE

cheers

mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

JonW said:


> For me its a new arrival... A nice Sinn EZM3 which today i have on vintage Isofrane.


Congratulations Jon! I really do like the EZM's from Sinn, but yet have not bought one. It looks superb on the Isofrane!

I am wearing this "loan" Steinhart today, since I missed it when it was originally offered (limited edition), so a very good friend felt sorry for me and gave it to me for a couple of days. Now, I want it even more  (please note, that the crown is pulled):



















all the best

Jan


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This Hamilton for me, had it a week and it has been on the wrist the whole time:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Scanned my shelves to see which watch I hadn`t worn recently had the correct date, this did so on the wrist it went 

*Vostok Europe `Red Square`, cal.2432 32 Jewels*


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll be starting out with the PRS-50 (if my boy doesn't devour it first) but hoping the return of something in the post later...


----------



## QuackHandle (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like Speedy Friday, so I'll be wearing this 'un (reacquainted with it this morning):


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Been with this all week, just a shame that the date has been wrong for the last 5 days :lol:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Calendar Caravelle for me - Too hot for a leather strap today










Will we see any Rolex Daytonas today?


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Summer fun with this recent G-Shock arrival (thanks Kevin!)....










HAGWE


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Vostok Amphibia (scuba dude) for me today 

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup: I've been buying parts for The Reptile (http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33356&st=105&p=542602&hl=reptile&fromsearch=1&#entry542602) so I'm hoping to fit some of those tomorrow


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Wearing the Breitling Premier today


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

At home today doing paperwork, so wearing this instead of my usual work watch..........


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

My recent arrival from Agent Orange - I've worn it every day since it arrived - first time for ages that I've worn the same watch everyday for a week. Loving it.

HAGWE


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can I play ?

Wearing one I made earlier at the moment.


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

Wearing this at the moment..

*Le Jour, Valjoux 7750 movement, 1970s*


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> Will we see any Rolex Daytonas today?


Wearing mine ^_^


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Friday is hummer day:


----------



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

Rolex Sub fresh back from a service and rocking the military look today:










George


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Ball Engineer Telemetre for me today.










Only one I've ever seen with a white dial. All the others I ever looked at were black with a white sub dial.

Frank


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this today:

Zinex Trimix 2000M GMT










Have a great weekend chaps!

Mark


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Warby said:


> Wearing this at the moment..
> 
> *Le Jour, Valjoux 7750 movement, 1970s*


Love it!

If you ever flip let me know!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Gevril Sous-Marine*. 50mm Manual wind.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing something orange in support of holland this afternoon.3 more sleeps until tcv in brixton im so excited i cant wait.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Fresh from HK this am,


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

This new arrival today, Hamilton Tachymiler. Have a good one all B)










PS meant to say, love that Ball Engineer!


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

FUNKY! B)



Warby said:


> Wearing this at the moment..
> 
> *Le Jour, Valjoux 7750 movement, 1970s*


----------



## cmoy (Mar 25, 2010)

Still wearing the Jenny Caribbean 2000


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Panerai 64C


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this for decorating duty. :crybaby:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Roy said:


> Can I play ?
> 
> Wearing one I made earlier at the moment.


Dont suppose you want to make me one?? :notworthy:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

on since its arrival yesterday morning










it'll be the everything (except work beater) beater and holiday watch (1 of about 3 knowing me)

oi reely loikes the bracelet, did get a couple of funny looks adding a link during a web conference at work yesterday though 










the work beater will be the casio which i will pick up tomorrow morning from the post depot. shame they didnt nick that one instead of the g-shock really - still nice to have it back though.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this now...

*Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Roy said:


> Can I play ?
> 
> Wearing one I made earlier at the moment.


 :rltb:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This recent arrival...

*Glycine Combat Sub*










(seller's pic)

:drinks:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

still wearing this which isnt such a bad thing


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Some real treats today.

This for me. My family gatherings watch. Powering it up for the weekend.


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

Switched to this now

*Omega f300hz Geneve Chronometer*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Markybirch said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Can I play ?
> ...


Good to see you back boss, I like that dial, is it one you printed yourself?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

SINN U1










Paul


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm a bit late to the party but I didn't have any pictures until now.

My MkII Speedmaster came back from having a little TLC this week










Looks ok doesn't it


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

ketiljo said:


> Friday is hummer day:


Isn't every day, hummer day?


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

As Roy has a 27 on show I thought I would join him with one he made earlier my RLT27 Quartz :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Had this on for the last two weeks well on holiday performed very well.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

This one earlier on at my 5 year old sons sports day.










and now this one. :cheers:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Changed over to this new arrival:

Sinn 556










Mark


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

This one...... :inlove:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wearing this now...
> 
> *Orient Star WZ0311PF cal.597 21 Jewels*


Love this Mac, a very nice explorer style dial. Much better than the current ones with the power reserve dial.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Amphibia today.


----------



## w provence (Apr 25, 2010)

I had this one put together. A friend of mine bought all the parts and never did any thing with it so I bought it. It has a swiss mov't in it.



















I'm awaiting a new strap to put on it............Bill


----------

